# Marble Motoro



## chuy (Dec 10, 2003)




----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Sweet


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Very sweet! I hope to one day start a ray tank


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Nice ray!


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

What a beauty


----------



## chuy (Dec 10, 2003)

Thanks peepz for da compliments.









Atlanta Braves Baby! - you will defiinitely like to have a ray tank, they are really cool.

Chuy


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

VERY NICE!!!!!!
Hope to see some more wonderful pix of your fish!!!!


----------



## chuy (Dec 10, 2003)

the black is starting to show inbetween the dots.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

very nice ray


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

Damn those are some nice fish!


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Looking very good


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Very cool


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

whats more amazing is that the angel and african cichlid gets aong


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Wow....I'm speechless


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Nice fish and Set-up


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

Damn that must be awsome to watch during the day!!


----------



## chuy (Dec 10, 2003)

thx guys.

syd - I got the angels after I gave the cichlid to one of my friends, he has a african cichlid tank. The angels were eaten







, i dont know who ate them, my guess da pbass


----------



## banger (Oct 6, 2004)

Makoa84 said:


> Damn that must be awsome to watch during the day!!


 nuff said.....


----------



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

How are you managing keeping a south american stingray with african cichilids? Don't bother buffering Ph for africans?

Do I see a Frontosa in there? Don't they need a Ph up around 8.7-9.0?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

damn thats a sweet tank, I want one lol


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

cool







nice picks


----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

Very nice ray


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

lmao i knew it was too good to be true. its possible they all ate some after it was killed


----------

